# Hand Feeding



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey guys. so i am now hand feeding my 4 cockatiels. i am feeding with a spoon because i have read that it is "safer" then a syringe. i was in the middle of feeding the oldest, while he was giving me the feeding response, and when i pulled it out after 5 sec, he sneezed a couple times. no formula came out of nostrils tho. does this mean he got food in his lungs? its been 2 hours or so and so far he looks fine. im not likeing the spoon method, since with a syringe you could point it to the chicks right side, and spoon you cant. wich one is really better?

thanks


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I've never tried the spoon method, but I've used the syringe so far very successfully. I like how easy it is to control the formula coming out.

Hopefully your baby will be okay! Did he cough too or just sneeze? Maybe he just had to sneeze.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

just sneeze no cough..but he was giving me the feeding response, so the only way food could have went down the wrong tube is if he just started breathing during feeding. i only fed it for max 5 sec at a time


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

i just fed them again, and i used a syringe..i found it to be alot easier..at the end of feeding them i felt the youngest ones crop and it felt cold!! i fed him first, so i guess that was it. i put them back in the brooder right away tho. please dont tell me he will get sour crop


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the crop is chilling while feeding what you might do is have small jar of warm water lain on it's side for the baby to rest the front and crop against. This will help keep the food warm itl it gets back in the brooder.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

i will defintetly do that for next time..
but what do you think will happen now? the brooder is warm, should that warm up the crop again


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The crop should not have chilled enough to cause problems. Can you post pix's of the baby so that I can get an idea of ages/sizes?


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

thats good to hear. here are solme pics of the youngest one..he is 9 days old..he is a little smaller tho..remember when i told you the two youngest babies crops impacted with seed and were dehydrated? they are doin much better now.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

if i were to feed them and 12 am..would it be ok to feed them again at 8 or 9ish? i kno that might be a little long, but just curious


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...you can skip the feeding during the night. They look nice and hydrated now


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

ill post pics of them all tomorrow..


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

yes they are doin much better thanks to you

would they get too hungry if i wait till 8-9am to feed them or it would be fine? since ill be feeding at 12ish


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...they will be fine overnight. *Please don't be tempted to overfeed* alot for the last feeding of the night to carry them thru. Doing this can contribute to possible slow crop problems. Also, they should be fully empty in the AM. Most likely empty for a couple of hours which should not be a problem.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

kk thanks alot..you have been amaaaaazing help 

i really appretiate it


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hey...your welcome


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

the two oldest ones only let me fill them up about half way? they should catch on soon right?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*the two oldest ones only let me fill them up about half way? they should catch on soon right?*_
*------------------------------------*

The above statement tell the reader nothing and leaves alot of questions to be asked, such as: When were the babies pulled, or are they being assist fed? How old are the babies? What is their weight? How much is being fed? Is the crop normal size or is it overstretched?


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

they we pulled yesterday in the afternoon. the oldest ones are 16 and 15 days old. crop is normal sized. they dont like it to much when i try to position them for the feedings. the younger ones dont care..all they want is to be fed. i wouldnt say more then 4-5 cc's


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...since they were recently pulled it is going to take a day or two to have them get used to being handled and handfed. The best way to know how much to feed is to weigh them when empty and feed 10% of the body weight.


----------

